# Panduit TX6 Plus plugs for cat6 patch cord crimping



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

Its cheaper to buy factory patch cords.


----------



## crosport (Apr 4, 2010)

Better quality too!Factory made patch cords are stranded conductors and far more durable than the solid conductor cat6 cable you'll probably use when making your own.Why bother.


----------

